# Dissapointed at the Opportunities Canada Expo



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi

I've been to the Opportunities Expo Canada on two previous occassions in London. This is the expo based in London by Workinin group. Well I popped over on Sunday and found they'd combined New Zealand and Australian to the Canadian one. In fact only two Canadian stands with lawyers offering to ease the burden of immigration forms. One talk at the Canadian Embassy and nothing else. This was on sunday, so I don't know if saturday was more canadian centric. 
I was expecting more Canadian stands hence the dissapointment. Still caught the hockey game in the Maple Leaf so London was good.

Cheers Chris


----------



## VickyScotland (Jan 28, 2010)

Tell me about it - we went to the Emigrate Show in Glasgow on Saturday and were, frankly, completely disappointed with the very few stands that were there in general, let alone the 'canadian' few !! 

Certainly wasn't worth the 5 hour drive each way and the 2 nights hotel accomodation to make sure we were there to be able to take in, what we thought, would be a lot of information etc !!

Was utter rubbish !!!


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Yeah but we try!*

Yeah a shame really the a couple of years ago it was good it just seems to be going downhill. Perhaps because of the recession and companies not hiring? Should have made a note that there would have been less stands as it had shifted from Earls Court to a hotel conferencing hall for the London one. I guess if anybody reads this and considers going to the next one, do check how many stands are there and if they're canadian ones. If you're just starting out it's worth going to see the canadian embassy talk at the event for additional information. Although I think this board will give you a good lowdown abeit annecdotal on the trails and tribulations of the application submission process. 

Cheers Chris 



VickyScotland said:


> Tell me about it - we went to the Emigrate Show in Glasgow on Saturday and were, frankly, completely disappointed with the very few stands that were there in general, let alone the 'canadian' few !!
> 
> Certainly wasn't worth the 5 hour drive each way and the 2 nights hotel accomodation to make sure we were there to be able to take in, what we thought, would be a lot of information etc !!
> 
> Was utter rubbish !!!


----------

